# Side-Swept Bangs Tutorial



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a request on how I do my side swept bangs, so I decided to do a tut! I hope you all like it, and please ignore the fact that I have NO makeup on, and I have huge dark circles under my eyes, because I am soooo tired.

What you will need:

Gel or Mousse

Large Round Brush

Hair Dryer

Wide Toothed Comb

Hairspray

Curling Iron 1" or larger

Step 1

While your hair is still damp separate your bangs from the rest of your hair, and comb them.







Step 2

I'm using Aussie's Aussome Volume Hair Gel. You can use Mousse as well, I just prefer the gel like hold and texture.






Take a dime size amount of gel between your pointer finger and thumb and run it through your bangs.






Step 3

This is how your bangs should look after they have been geled.






Step 4

Take your large round brush and roll your bangs upwards, and start drying.






Step 5

Another view of drying my bangs, so you can see how I roll it upwards.






Step 7

This is how your bangs should look after blowdrying. Spray lightly with hairspray.






Now, dry the rest of your hair.

Step 8

Pull your bangs straight up in front of your face.






Step 9

Take your curling iron and roll your hair like-so. I don't know how to describe this, so I hope the picture helps a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Step 10

This is how your bangs should look after your release them from the curling iron.






Step 11

Spray lightly with hairspray and let them cool.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/xHellsBellex/abangs11.jpg

Step 12

Take a wide toothed comb, and comb your bangs out gently.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/xHellsBellex/abangs12.jpg

Step 13

The finished product:

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/xHellsBellex/abangs13.jpg

Now, go show off those sexy side swept bangs!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 8, 2007)

You're awesome! I will try this tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

It's amazing how all that up curling makes it look like that!! I am going to try it tomorrow morning!!! I am sure it takes some practice...

If I do it crappy - HALF PONY!! HAHA!

BTW - You are SO CUTE!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you bluebird! Let me know how it goes!

Alex- if you mess it up, just re-wet your bangs, and try again. It took me a couple of tries before I got the hang of up curling. It kinda feels weird at first.

That's how I do the sides of my hair as well. Just pull them straight up and curl them back. I swear, I'm so glad I found out about the little up curling trick. It's my HG hairstyle, if there is such a thing!

You guys will have to show me pictures, and let me know how it goes! I'm sure you both will do fine, and it will look awesome!


----------



## Manda (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm I cant see most of the pics, but thanks for the tut! Heyyy did you dye your hair, it looks darker!?


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 8, 2007)

I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How long do you keep the curling iron on your hair


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I did it on Sunday. The jury's still out on whether I like it or not. :lol:

Not very long. Just until the hair feels warm.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantastic job! I would try this, but I grew out my bangs a while ago!


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to do my bangs like that! Although I think you can get your bangs to look like this without using so many steps.. I think you used a bit of mousse and a round brush (of course a blow dryer) you can get those bangs easily. I used my flat iron on a low-heat setting and straightened them and they came out looking like yours.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

I did just the curling step tonight because I couldn't stand it I had to try!!!!

Since my hair had been Chi straitened it's not coming out as well...but I understand the concept now!!

When it's all done up tomorrow (and my makeup is still on) I will put a set of pics up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds great Alex! I can't wait!


----------



## noey1219 (Feb 8, 2007)

so that's how it's done! now i've just gotta wait for my bangs to grow out a bit before i can try that.


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Omgosh I love you for doing this! Lol they look gorgeous!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 8, 2007)

wow!!! amazing! thanks for doing it! I have to try it as soon as possible :rockwoot:


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always wondered how to achieve this look. Thanks so much for the great tut!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for posting.

my bangs never do what i want them to do so this might come in handy.


----------



## jewele (Feb 8, 2007)

You look really cute, I really like your hair color too!!! I'm thinking of cutting my bangs a little bit and I wanted to do that style


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

great tut ! now i wish i still had bangs.


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awesome thanks! I wish I wore my hair straight and could wear bangs now!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

i vote more hair tutorials!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2007)

wow! that's hot, annabelle! great tut!


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 8, 2007)

Great tutorial! My hair would never do that unless done by a hairstylist!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2007)

great tutorial, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 8, 2007)

it came out great. thanx!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Anna! My bangs are not thick so I don't know if it would work for me, but it would never hurt to try.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

I did my hair with those [almost] exact steps today and it took like no time at all! It seems like alot, but it's not really, especially since it's for short bangs. It turned out SOOOOO nice and it's still sitting how I did it at 6am this morning and today was busy! (sorry no picture, my digi cam battery set WILL NOT charge so I will take a pic with my moms this weekend for everyone!)

I used my flat iron to try to acheive this look like a week ago and I did, kind of, but the ended up flat and falling everywhere by the end of the day! With this they have stayed out of my face and the perfect shape!

THANK YOU THANK YOU again AnnaBelle for this tut! You are my queen of hair LOL!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad I could help everyone out! If you guys try it, please post pics back in this thread! I would love to see them!

Alex- I'm so glad that this helped you! I can't wait to see pics of how you did it. Charge those batteries! lol

The flat iron trick has never worked for me. I can't get the body with the flat iron, like I can with the curling iron. Like they say, different things work for different people, and I personally like the poofy look. The bigger the better! lol


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial sweetheart! I'll have to give it a shot in the am.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Let me know how it works oobladi!

Strange thing is, I'm thinking about letting my bangs grow back out! :lol:


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll let you know. I don't have side swept bangs, but I plan on growing them out some and getting them. i think your method should help them from looking so lifeless.

I'm the queen of being indecisive about my hair. It's a huge pain!


----------



## missymaricel (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful! I could never get my side swept bangs to act right! This helps a lot! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tx_mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 20, 2007)

wow thats alot of work for side swept bangs. I used to have them in hs.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 21, 2007)

lovely!

Thanks a bunch for the tutorial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for showing me how to do this!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Mar 15, 2007)

That is one awesome sideswept fringe!

They never seem to work out for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's because I have incredibly fine hair.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have bangs but this is an awesome tut anyways!


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome thanx!


----------



## Saje (Mar 15, 2007)

This is cool! I will have to try this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loree85 (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for the awesome tutorial! i didnt know so much got put into it, im gonna try it out!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 19, 2007)

so cute


----------



## chocobon (Mar 27, 2007)

Thnx for the tut,I'll try it!!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to have side swept bangs and it was always a pain to try and give it some volume when it dried, instead of it going limp and just sitting there. I'll give your method a go next time I get bangs (which is soon, I hope!)


----------



## K_g (Mar 27, 2007)

great job!! i'll have to try this soon.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats great, must give it a try since I always have probs getting my side swept fringe to "sit" properly, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperNanna (Mar 29, 2007)

*Thanks for the tut ... I've been wondering what I could do to get that look! Now that I've got straight hair again, it helps to get some pointers. Will be trying this today!*


----------



## Kimmi201 (Mar 29, 2007)

i can never get my bangs to look like i want them to =/...this is a good method ill try =)..but i think where to part my hair is my prob. i can never get it right..i want my bangs to look like jessica albas =(


----------



## breathless (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome tut! thanks!


----------



## redapple (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to have to give this a try!


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 5, 2007)

Your bangs look great! I can't really have bangs...the ends curl up like horns on the side with any humidity. I do want to get the longer side swept bangs kinda like LC from The Hills. I need a pic to bring with me though. I had a hair disaster last January and ended up with like a wierd long mullet thing going on...So I am scared to try new things. Does anyone know what kind of bangs I am talking about, and if you have it can you post a pic so I can bring it in to the hairdresser?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 5, 2007)

Aww great tut! i'd like to see more hair tutorials here! This one's great. It's hard to get those bangs right.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 5, 2007)

Very helpful tut


----------



## imatastystar (Jul 8, 2007)

woah thank you.

i've been wondering about this =]


----------



## McRubel (Jul 10, 2007)

AnnaBelle, thanks so much for the pics!!! Seeing the steps really helps. I'm going to go try it right now! I love your hair!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing... looks nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 13, 2007)

I did it! I LOVE this trick. All I did was put a little bit of light hairspray on my bangs, combed them out and waited until they were completely dry. I used a large barrel curling iron (2 inches?? I am not sure) I combed my bands straight UP and curled them BACK. I held the iron for about 4 seconds and let go. I combed them out and they came out PERFECT. For years I have wanted this side swept look and always curled my bands under and I could never figure out how to do this. Thank you so much for teaching me the trick!!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 13, 2007)

great tut thanks for sharing


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 13, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 14, 2007)

It looks great on you!


----------



## kihayes (Jul 19, 2007)

Dang, my bangs are too long for that! Cute though!


----------



## nancynds (Jul 21, 2007)

this helped mucho


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

nice i dun think i can do it tho


----------



## adrianababyy (Jul 30, 2007)

helped very much thanks


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

wow sounds like a lot of work... but your avatar looks nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm afraid of doing anything to my bangs (e.g. putting hair products) cause I'm worried of pimples hee


----------



## marmara (Aug 18, 2007)

i like it so much great job


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial! it really helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flaunt-it (Aug 19, 2007)

this is great!

definitely needed help in the bang department lol


----------



## GuessWho (Aug 23, 2007)

thats great and helpful tut...thanks


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

That's pretty interesting.. thanks.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, those look great =)


----------



## electricgurl (Sep 26, 2007)

cool


----------



## TylerRenee (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm going to try this

thank you.


----------



## jookeulae (Oct 5, 2007)

side swept bangs always compliment my looks. my school doesnt allow us to have that kind of hairstyle though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Oct 5, 2007)

coool! thanks. i miss mine, and want them back now.


----------



## kyslee (Jan 30, 2008)

that really helped alot thanks!

great tips


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, I never knew there would be so many steps.


----------



## chellyfish (Feb 2, 2008)

thx!

thanx

same haha


----------



## cheller (Feb 3, 2008)

this is cute. i must try this. my bangs are longer &amp; are cut at a swept angle, i will see if this works for me.


----------



## tiffberry (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks. i hate my bangs sometimes and just pin them up. maybe i'll try this some time.


----------



## Lila (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks! this is REALLY helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

